# Pomps In The Surf



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I fished at Launch Complex 34 beach in CCAFS (near Play A Linda Beach) between 1:00 - 3:00 PM on 1/7/08. Lots of pomps in the 12 -13 inches. I limited out in no time (at almost low tide). Sorry no pictures, wife cleaned them before I have a chance to take pictures. Fresh dead peel shrimps and live flea were the weapons. I will try again this afternoon around 4:00 PM. Will remember to take pictures this time if I caught them. Good time :fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

DVO said:


> wife cleaned them


You LUCKY dude!

Where'd you get the flea's?


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Ed,

Yeah, I'm a lucky guy. My wife a better job of cleaning the fish than I do.

I got my flea at a bait shop opposite site of Action Bait in Titusville on Garden Street (SR-406). They have plenty of them. Bait shop guy gave me a special ($1.75/dozen - I got 3 dozens, but still have more than a dozen left for this afternoon).

PM me when you have a chance to come down here. I will take you to Trident Basin pomps fishing, I'm sure you are going to love it. After next cold front (this Sat.), pomps are coming to the NAVY port in the thousands.

Let's me know. Sunday morning is only weekend day I can fish. On weekday, I may have a little bit of time after work.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Do you think thier'll be pomps at playalinda surf (any one of the access points)? I'm not sure where you went, but I've only gone to those access places before. Were they frozen fleas?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

DVO said:


> I fished at Launch Complex 34 beach in CCAFS (near Play A Linda Beach) between 1:00 - 3:00 PM on 1/7/08. Lots of pomps in the 12 -13 inches. I limited out in no time (at almost low tide). Sorry no pictures, wife cleaned them before I have a chance to take pictures. Fresh dead peel shrimps and _*live flea*_ were the weapons. I will try again this afternoon around 4:00 PM. Will remember to take pictures this time if I caught them. Good time :fishing:





patindaytona said:


> Do you think thier'll be pomps at playalinda surf (any one of the access points)? I'm not sure where you went, but I've only gone to those access places before. _*Were they frozen fleas?*_


.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

patindaytona said:


> Do you think thier'll be pomps at playalinda surf (any one of the access points)? I'm not sure where you went, but I've only gone to those access places before. Were they frozen fleas?


pat, i'll heading to playanlinda on saturday, you're welcome to come fish with us.

i'll be heading there, if the weeds here won't evaporate by friday afternoon.

damn weeds!!!!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Hellray...are their weeds around right now? None up here as of yesterday anyway. Would like to come fish there on Sat. Don't know yet. I'll let you know, but usually fish on weekdays only to avoid crowds.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

patindaytona said:


> Hellray...are their weeds around right now? None up here as of yesterday anyway. Would like to come fish there on Sat. Don't know yet. I'll let you know, but usually fish on weekdays only to avoid crowds.


there's plenty of weeds here in melbourne since sunday. i went to the surf this morning and the weeds were still there.

if the weeds won't clear up by friday, i'll be fishing at playalinda on saturday morning. I'll get there around 6AM and leave around 930-10AM, just intime to avoid the crowds.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I tell you what DVO, I am going to be down that way ALOT this year. Right now we're getting ready to move to Orange Park. I am gonna fish the creeks up here a little. Just won't be fishing as often until late March hits. Then look out; gonna put some miles on my ride!:fishing:

I know that bait place. I'll check them out next time. Last time I use Action. They didn't have any clams, which I heard was 2nd best for Pomps, next to fleas.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

*Updated on Pomps in the surf.*

Took off from work a little late today. I got to my spot at 4:50 PM, and had only 45 min of fishing. I caught 2 pomps, both around 9 inches - not much of anything else. I talked to a guy next to me, he and his girlfriend got there around 1:00 PM, they caught 11 pomps (all keepers) by the time I got there, surprisingly they only bite on fresh shrimp, NOT sand flea.

As far as sea weeds, there are some weeds but it is fishable.

I would say Playalinda is the place to fish for pomps at this time. From my spot to playalinda Lot 1 should be less than 2 miles.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Pretty work DVO.
I have targeted pomps mostly at Sunglow pier over the past several months but have not had much luck. I only caught 2 small TB on shrimp but did witness a 17+ inches caught on clam ( see my previous post on Sunglow report). Looks like I needs to try the Polylinda surf, especially DVO's spot (just kidding). Any points including how to get there from Orlando will be appreciated.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

*Direction to playalinda*

I'm from Orlando too - work at Space Center, therefore fishing there very often.

Heading East on SR-50 (colonial) to Titusville - go North on I-95 exit SR-406 (Garden Street) - turn Right heading East - all the way about 10-11 miles - Pay fee station - pay $3.00 - follow the road. There are 12 parking area designated as Lot 1 - Lot 12. If I go to playalinda, I normally fish either lot 1 or 11. Commercial guys most of the times fish at these area.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks DVO, I will try Lot 1 today and will report back, good or bad.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

They're pretty thick down there right now...A couple of commercial guys had 250 one day last week around CNS somewhere...This was confirmed by a few witnesses.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

I just spoke to a couple of guys at work this morning, and they all tell me that about 20 people fishing at or near my honey hole yesterday afternoon, they ALL limited out on pompano. The bite started at 1:30 PM and continue until almost 4:00 PM. I'm itchy for fishing now, may have to go this afternoon. I will send a report later tonight.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

DVO said:


> I just spoke to a couple of guys at work this morning, and they all tell me that about 20 people fishing at or near my honey hole yesterday afternoon, they ALL limited out on pompano. The bite started at 1:30 PM and continue until almost 4:00 PM. I'm itchy for fishing now, may have to go this afternoon. I will send a report later tonight.


What part of the tide was that?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

VIC the reports I've been seeing are saying it's been best at dead low tide.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

BigEdD said:


> VIC the reports I've been seeing are saying it's been best at dead low tide.


that is what everyone down here is saying as well.
I will have to get out sat or sun....


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Dang.... fleas sold by the dozen. Whenever I've bought em they were sold by the bag, but this is up here along the mid-Atlantic. Like $3 for a bag full.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

VICIII said:


> that is what everyone down here is saying as well.
> I will have to get out sat or sun....


vic you don't need to drive that long to get your pomp limit.

i've got my limit 2wice this week. got 9 last sunday as well, i gave 3 to the guy whom you saw with me when you picked up the airwave.I got 9 in less than an hour.

you must have patience to drive up and down a1a to look for the right conditions.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

So Rhay when we fishing...
I think I have Sunday free...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> vic you don't need to drive that long to get your pomp limit..
> 
> you must have patience to drive up and down a1a to look for the right conditions.



He's got a good point Vic...Just look for clean water and a good organized break. Some friends of mine found them just north of the inlet last weekend,not sure how far that is for you? I wouldnt worry about coming back north to find them,just go east and look for the right conditions.


on a sidenote...
WHY would anyone BUY sandfleas, If the local baitshops have them (live ones) chances are they are available for FREE on the beach...DUH!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

VICIII said:


> So Rhay when we fishing...
> I think I have Sunday free...


i can go sunday.
i can't on sturday, my friend (the one you met) is going deep see fishing in west palm and i'm going to orlando (ikea to buy stuff for the study room). 

would fish sunday. but we set-up before the sun rises. are you up for it? we "always" leave the house around 530am. if you cna't make it at the spot by 7:30 we'd be gone espcially if the pomps aren't biting. 

we'll bring the fleas. i'll call you saturday evening. to tell you where we'd meet.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Let me know. I should be free...


----------

